# [Umfrage] Cebit 2013 - Wer geht hin?



## CrashStyle (19. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hallo zusammen,

Wer wird dieses Jahr auf die CeBIT gehen?

*Datum:*

CeBIT 2013, 05. bis 09. März

*Ort:*

Messegelände, 30521 Hannover

*Öffnungszeiten:*

Täglich von 09.00 - 18.00 Uhr

*Preise:*

Tagesticket im Vorverkauf
35,00 EUR

Tagesticket an der Tageskasse
40,00 EUR

Ermäßigtes Tagesticket an der Tageskasse
18,00 EUR

Dauerticket im Vorverkauf
80,00 EUR

Dauerticket an der Tageskasse
90,00 EUR


Das ermäßigte Ticket ist nur gültig am Samstag, den 09.03.2013.
Alle Preise inkl. gesetzlich gültiger MwSt.

Vom 5.3. - 8.3.2013: Kein Eintritt für Kinder/Jugendliche unter 16 Jahren. Eintritt nur gegen Vorlage eines gültigen Personalausweises.
Am 9.3.2013: Eintritt für Kinder/Jugendliche von 8 - 15 Jahren nur in Begleitung aufsichtspflichtiger Erwachsener. Kein Eintritt für Kinder unter 8 Jahren.
Ausnahme: Zutritt zu den Intel® Extreme Masters erst ab 16 Jahren.


*Nutzungshinweise*

*Ermäßigte Tagestickets*

Das ermäßigte Tagesticket gilt für Schüler, Studenten, Auszubildende, den Freiwilligen Wehrdienst und den Bundesfreiwilligendienst. Es kann nur gegen Vorlage eines Lichtbildausweises an den Tageskassen gekauft werden. Das ermäßigte Ticket ist nur gültig am Samstag den 09.03.2013! 

Menschen mit Behinderungen erhalten an allen Tagen gegen Vorlage des Behindertenausweises ein ermäßigtes Tagesticket an den Tageskassen. Eine eingetragene Begleitperson erhält freien Eintritt.


*Eintritt für Kinder und Jugendliche*

Vom 5.3. - 8.3.2013: Kein Eintritt für Kinder/Jugendliche unter 16 Jahren. Eintritt nur gegen Vorlage eines gültigen Personalausweises.
Am 9.3.2013: Eintritt für Kinder/Jugendliche von 8 - 15 Jahren nur in Begleitung aufsichtspflichtiger Erwachsener. Kein Eintritt für Kinder unter 8 Jahren.
Ausnahme: Zutritt zu den Intel® Extreme Masters erst ab 16 Jahren


*Kombi-Ticket* (Ticket als Fahrausweis nutzen)

Alle Tickets sind am Tag des Messebesuchs als Fahrausweise in den Stadtbahnen, Bussen und Nahverkehrszügen (nur 2. Klasse) im Großraum-Verkehr Hannover (GVH) gültig, wenn der Besuchstag auf dem Ticket angekreuzt ist.

*Mitführen von Hunden*

Das Mitführen von Hunden ist auf dem Messegelände grundsätzlich untersagt.

*Website:*​
CeBIT​


----------



## DrWaikiki (19. Januar 2013)

Ist mir ein bisschen teuer.  Und zu weit von Wuppertal entfernt.


----------



## CrashStyle (19. Januar 2013)

Fahre aus dem Allgäu/Bayern da hin entweder mit dem Auto oder mit dem Zug mal sehen. Vllt kann man ja zusammen fahren seis auto oder zug 

P.s. Kann ein Mod bitte die Umfrage Antworten: Ja | Nein | Vielleicht | Sonstiges einbringen? Danke


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. Januar 2013)

Kommt auf die Begleitperson an.


----------



## CrashStyle (19. Januar 2013)

Also ich fahre von Kempten entweder mit dem Auto wenn paar mitfahren sonst mit dem zug.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Januar 2013)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> P.s. Kann ein Mod bitte die Umfrage Antworten: Ja | Nein | Vielleicht | Sonstiges einbringen? Danke


 
Bitteschön. 

Und ums gleich zu beantworten - nein, ich werde nicht hinfahren.


----------



## Adi1 (19. Januar 2013)

Nee, dass wird nix.


----------



## CrashStyle (19. Januar 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bitteschön.
> 
> Und ums gleich zu beantworten - nein, ich werde nicht hinfahren.


 
Danke


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. Januar 2013)

[X] Nö...
Mir wars letztes Jahr zu viel Ramsch und die interessanten Sachen waren nur für Fachbesucher. m.M.n. ist die Cebit für Privatbesucher völlig uninteressant geworden (von den IEM mal abgesehen).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2013)

[x] Nö, Nein, Njet und nej tak
Für Privatpersonen wird mittlerweile zu wenig geboten und Hordenansammlungen sind auch nicht mehr nach meinem Geschmack


----------



## Tiz92 (20. Januar 2013)

Nö, weit weg, hab zu tun, geht nicht.


----------



## headcracker (20. Januar 2013)

[x] Vielleicht

Hängt davon ab, was die Schwerpunkte der diesjährigen Messe sind und ob ich eine Einladung von meiner FH bekomme.


----------



## inzpekta (20. Januar 2013)

Da ich gerade ein Ticket von der Deutschen Messe AG geschenkt bekommen habe, werd ich die 80km wohl auf mich nehmen.
Hängt aber von meiner Tagesform ab.


----------



## XT1024 (20. Januar 2013)

[x] Nö
Preis, Entfernung, Inhalt


Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Für Privatpersonen wird mittlerweile zu wenig geboten und Hordenansammlungen sind auch nicht mehr nach meinem Geschmack


 Kann das überhaupt noch weniger werden? Ich war 2005 und 2011 dort. 2005 war es ja noch recht spannend aber 2011 hätte ich mir gerne sparen können. Ich meine nach 2 Stunden waren wir quasi fertig. 
Und das bei etwa 500 Km Anreise mit der Bahn und streikendem Personal... 



inzpekta schrieb:


> Da ich gerade ein Ticket von der Deutschen Messe  AG geschenkt bekommen habe, werd ich die 80km wohl auf mich nehmen.
> Hängt aber von meiner Tagesform ab.


 Pff 80 km würde ich gerade so noch machen.


----------



## bootzeit (20. Januar 2013)

DrWaikiki schrieb:


> Ist mir ein bisschen teuer.  Und zu weit von Wuppertal entfernt.


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hi Kollege ,

komme aus Schwelm (EN) und sehe das genauso.


----------



## xTc (20. Januar 2013)

[X] Ja, wie eigentlich jedes Jahr.


----------



## nfsgame (20. Januar 2013)

[X] Ja, wie jedes Jahr


----------



## TheOnLY (20. Januar 2013)

Nein zu teuer


----------



## Spider1808 (20. Januar 2013)

[X] Nein. Ist mir zu teuer und zu weit (Lüdenscheid)


----------



## ToTm@n (20. Januar 2013)

[x] _Nein_ 

Alle Messen sind imer so weit weg.


----------



## biohaufen (20. Januar 2013)

[x] _Ja

_Auch wenn es letztes Jahr nicht sooo gut war


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (20. Januar 2013)

Würde ich gerne, wird aber wohl terminlich nicht realisierbar sein.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (20. Januar 2013)

Wer zahlt bitteschön noch die hohen Preise?
Einfach bei ebay ticket codes ab 1 euro kaufen und gut ist. Mache ich seit Jahren so. 

Und ja gehe hin, aber wohl auch nur, weil ich eh in Hannover wohne.


----------



## mrnils253 (20. Januar 2013)

Die Preise sind wirklich heftig 
Da lohnt es sich ja eher nen Tag in irgend nen Freizeitpark zu fahren.


----------



## xTc (20. Januar 2013)

Das Ergebnis der Umfrage ist ja schon echt eindeutig.
Bezüglich der Eintrittspreise, ich musste noch nie etwas für eine Karte zahlen. Die bekommt man ja so gut wie immer nachgeworfen...


----------



## Bensta (20. Januar 2013)

Nein, zur Basel World. Tageskarte 60 SFR. Dekadenz 2013 ftw.


----------



## Elthy (20. Januar 2013)

Ich und nen paar Kumpels werden in der Woche hinfahren. Unser Informatiklehrer besorgt uns kostenlose Tickets, ausserdem werden wir beurlaubt. Also ein riesen Spaß, auch wenn ein Großteil der Messe langweilig ist...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Januar 2013)

[X]höchstwahrscheinlich nein.
Es besteht zwar die Gefahr, dass meine Freundin wieder drauf besteht, aber ich sehe einfach keinen Sinn, Zeit&Fahrtkosten dafür zu opfern.


----------



## Perry (20. Januar 2013)

Ich war da 2009 oder 2010 mit ner Freikarte, war wenig begeisternd. Da sind andere Messen für mich spannender, vielleicht die CES oder IFA, aber extra nach Las Vegas zu fliegen füe ne Messe ist mir zu blöd, bliebe dann noch Berlin, ob ich das mache, ich glaube her nicht.


----------



## Metalic (20. Januar 2013)

Bin im letzten Jahr dort gewesen weil ich Freikarten von irgendeiner Zeitschrift bekommen habe und ein Bekannter eh hingefahren ist. Sprich der Tag war völlig kostenfrei für mich.
Nichtsdestotrotz war es super langweilig. Zumindest war es für mich total uninteressant. Von daher, werde ich dieses Jahr nicht da sein!


----------



## Kiefer Sutherland (21. Januar 2013)

Ich war 2009 da bin mit mehr Geld heimgefahren als ich gekommen bin xD meine Zugfahrt konnt ich damit bezahlen im ICE (120€) Hotel (85€) war 2 Tage da also 1 Nacht und jo war schon ein Erlebnis aber jez nicht das man das jedes Jahr haben muss einmal gesehn und gut ist vll. durch Zufall nochmal mit paar Kumpels wenns sichs ergibt war da übrigens alleine dort weil bester Kumpel keine Zeit hatte und die anderen wollte nicht jo naja und Eintritt war für mich auch noch frei xD am Ende hatte ich 50€ mehr in der Tasche als mit dem was ich hingefahren bin  obwohl Zug und Hotel ca. 200€ kosten und essen hab ich mir ja auch gekauft natürlich bei Lidl ist ja gleich einer da an der Ecke ich kauf doch nicht das teuere Zeuchs da am Stand


----------



## Kiefer Sutherland (21. Januar 2013)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Games Com oder Games Convention? Ist sowas lohnenswert? Ich will mich jez nicht irgendwie 8 Stunden anstellen um ein Spiel zu spieln das nächsten Monat oder in den nächsten halben Jahr raus kommt ich meine ob sowas Lohnenswert ist das man es mal gesehn hat  wollte eigtl. 2010 oder 2011 dahin habs leider nicht geschafft aber jez ist ja schon 2013  Kinners die Zeit vergeht 

Naja schreibt mir mal euere Erfahrungen, aber ich glaub da brauch ich nen extra Thread oder? Also falls es euch stört verschiebt mich bitte in einen Thread danke


----------



## MyArt (21. Januar 2013)

Kiefer Sutherland schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Games Com oder Games Convention? Ist sowas lohnenswert? Ich will mich jez nicht irgendwie 8 Stunden anstellen um ein Spiel zu spieln das nächsten Monat oder in den nächsten halben Jahr raus kommt ich meine ob sowas Lohnenswert ist das man es mal gesehn hat  wollte eigtl. 2010 oder 2011 dahin habs leider nicht geschafft aber jez ist ja schon 2013  Kinners die Zeit vergeht
> 
> Naja schreibt mir mal euere Erfahrungen, aber ich glaub da brauch ich nen extra Thread oder? Also falls es euch stört verschiebt mich bitte in einen Thread danke


 
Wieso Games Com? Da stehst du je nach Uhrzeit und Halle ewig oder kaum an. 
Zur Cebit -  da sind so gut wie keine Games, bis auf die ESL Halle 


Auch wenn die Preise abartig teuer sind  werde ich zur Cebit fahren. 
Vorausgesetzt ich bekomme wieder eine Karte von einem unserer Zulieferer/Kunden 

Nur die Frage was es für mich neues an zu schauen gibt. Technisch hat sich kaum etwas getan und Cloud gerede hab ich mir schon die letzten 3 Jahre anhören dürfen...


----------



## chk1987 (21. Januar 2013)

[nein] Ich fahr lieber zur Embedded World nach Nürnberg


----------



## XXTREME (21. Januar 2013)

DrWaikiki schrieb:


> Ist mir ein bisschen teuer.  Und zu weit von Wuppertal entfernt.


 

Thats it .


----------



## Mastermind83 (21. Januar 2013)

Muss ich schauen ob ich es schaffe  obwohl mir davon ab geraten wurde .


----------



## Steff456 (21. Januar 2013)

Fährt jemand von Frankfurt aus mit Bus oder Bahn am 06. oder 07.? Könnte man eine Fahrgemeinschaft machen, ich habe fest vor zu fahren (mit der bahn wenn keiner auto fährt).


----------



## headcracker (21. Januar 2013)

Kiefer Sutherland schrieb:


> Ich war 2009 da bin mit mehr Geld heimgefahren als ich gekommen bin xD meine Zugfahrt konnt ich damit bezahlen im ICE (120€) Hotel (85€) war 2 Tage da also 1 Nacht und jo war schon ein Erlebnis aber jez nicht das man das jedes Jahr haben muss einmal gesehn und gut ist vll. durch Zufall nochmal mit paar Kumpels wenns sichs ergibt war da übrigens alleine dort weil bester Kumpel keine Zeit hatte und die anderen wollte nicht jo naja und Eintritt war für mich auch noch frei xD am Ende hatte ich 50€ mehr in der Tasche als mit dem was ich hingefahren bin  obwohl Zug und Hotel ca. 200€ kosten und essen hab ich mir ja auch gekauft natürlich bei Lidl ist ja gleich einer da an der Ecke ich kauf doch nicht das teuere Zeuchs da am Stand


 
Schau mal auf deiner Tastatur, ob die beiden Tasten rechts vom "M" da sind. Wenn ja, würde ich dir raten sie zu verwenden. Die rosten sonst fest.


----------



## Jelzov (24. Januar 2013)

Pflichttermin für mich!


----------



## Jan565 (26. Januar 2013)

Ich war letztes und vorletztes Jahr da. Irgendwie wird es dort immer uninteressanter dort. Das eine Jahr haben die Preise raus gehauen wie blöd, Grafikkarten, Cases etc und im Jahr danach nur noch irgendwelche Tastaturen, Mäuse und unmängen an T-Shirts. Und auch vom Ausstellen her finde ich es halt nicht mehr ganz so interessant.


----------



## Cleriker (2. Februar 2013)

Ich fahr schon aus Gewohnheit wieder hin...


----------



## Speed4Fun (3. Februar 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich fahr schon aus Gewohnheit wieder hin...


 
Bei mir ist es umgekehrt.


----------



## PANsVoice (10. Februar 2013)

Gibt es bei PCGH wieder ein "Ticket-Gewinnspiel"? Oder gibt es sonst wo Gewinnspiele dazu?
Das würde den Anreiz zum Messebesuch natürlich erheblich steigern.

Gruß
PANsVoice


----------



## Cleriker (10. Februar 2013)

Gibts die Tickets nicht eh wieder mit einer Monatsausgabe vorher?


----------



## Himmelskrieger (10. Februar 2013)

[JA!] Gehe natürlich zur Cebit wie jedes Jahr 

Für mich ein Highlight jedes Jahres. Tickets habe ich schon. Letztes mal von Cooler Master, jetzt von OCZ Technology. 
Wenn ich schon in Hannover wohne muss ich auch dahin. 

Nächstes Jahr kann ich dann auch jeden Tag gehen, unter 16 kommt man leider nur am Samstag in Begleitung rein. 
Mal kucken wie viel Kilo Prospekte ich wieder mitnehme, letzte Jahr warens mehr als 20KG , und ein haufen G+ Kekse


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (10. Februar 2013)

Aber sichi!

Bin Freitag da. 
Vielleicht trifft man sich ja...und erkannt sich dabei nicht 

Das mit den Prospekten kann ich verstehen, aber auf 20kg hab ichs noch nicht geschafft 

Kann mir wer sagen, in welcher Halle diesmal Spiele und Hardware sind?
Ich hab da noch nicht durchgeblickt


----------



## BikeRider (10. Februar 2013)

Nein

Zu weit weg und zu teuer


----------



## MonKAY (11. Februar 2013)

Bei uns treffen sich ein paar Leute ausm Clan, durch Freitickets (lustiger Weise Fachbesucher) und Jugendherberge für eine Nacht recht günstig.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (11. Februar 2013)

OCZ ist in Halle 2 Stand 43 (H2 E43) steht bei mir auf den Ticket. Mehr hab ich aber auch noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Andy188 (13. Februar 2013)

Interesse hätte ich schon,  aber,  wie schon gesagt,  ist von Wuppertal doch noch ein ganzes Stück...


----------



## Jbfem (13. Februar 2013)

Wir sind auf der cebit da ich mein Case " Copperhead" bei einer Firma ausstellen darf 
Bin von Donnerstag bis Samstag vor Ort . Wer Lust hat es zu sehn kommt vorbei ich freu mich drauf


----------



## kazzig (13. Februar 2013)

[x] Nein. Zu teuer, zu weit weg und ich habe kein Bock auf Menschenmassen.


----------



## Mewtos (13. Februar 2013)

[x] Jawoll, bin da wie jedes Jahr. Und zwar aus Ostfriesland mit Anzug und Firmenwagen

Ich freu mich mal wieder auf das Essen, Gratissachen und auf das auffrischen meiner Englischkenntnisse


----------



## Niza (13. Februar 2013)

[x]Nein
Ist zu teuer und zu weit weg von wesel.

Empfinde ich das nur oder ist der preis gestiegen ?

Außerdem war ich schon 2 mal da (einmal klassenfahrt und einmal Privat)

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Cleriker (13. Februar 2013)

Das mit dem zu weit, oder zu teuer, das kann ich ja noch verstehen. Wie aber willst du schon da gewesen sein, wenn der Termin erst noch kommt?

Ist Dacia Duster fahren etwa das selbe wie das fahren eines S65 AMG? Mit Air Berlin nach Mallorca das selbe wie mit dem Spaceshuttle zur ISS?

Klar bleibt der Tumult der gleiche und die Innovationen halten sich in Grenzen, aber trotzdem wird man auch neues sehen. Ich persönlich finde es eigentlich sehr spannend was sich bei den Herstellern seit letztem Jahr so getan hat. Letztes Jahr habe ich viel mit den Ausstellern diskutiert und Verbesserungsvorschläge gemacht. Jetzt will ich sehen, ob's gefruchtet hat. Das macht für mich einen großen Teil des Ganzen aus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2013)

Wenn einem das Konzept nicht gefällt, dann gilt wohl: "fahren ist fahren"


----------



## Niza (16. Februar 2013)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das mit dem zu weit, oder zu teuer, das kann ich ja noch verstehen. Wie aber willst du schon da gewesen sein, wenn der Termin erst noch kommt?



Was ich damit meine ist das ich schon in der vergangenheit 2 mal da war
Also nicht 2013

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Jediknight_18 (19. Februar 2013)

Bin am Freitag und Samstag das erste Mal dabei! Freu mich schon riesig darauf! Hoff wir sehen uns!


----------



## Haspu (22. Februar 2013)

Auch ich bin auf der diesjährigen Cebit dabei.


----------



## aliriza (25. Februar 2013)

Noch einmal ein Aufruf!!!

Wer noch Karten für die Cebit 2013 benötigt (Kostenlos) und meine Freundin und mich mit nehmen kann. Bitte Melden.

Kommen aus der nähe von Dortmund...

Ich kann insgesamt 25 Leute einladen.


----------



## Cleriker (25. Februar 2013)

Kommt drauf an... kann man auch nur deine Freundin mitnehmen? 

PS: ist bitte wirklich nur als Witz zu verstehen.


----------



## aliriza (25. Februar 2013)

tz tz tz und das von einem "PCGH-Community-Veteran(in)"


----------



## Cleriker (25. Februar 2013)

Momentan kann ich noch nicht genau sagen ob ich zu der Zeit wieder in Do bin, normalerweise bin ich das aber. Ich melde mich per pn bei dir, wenn ich es genau weiß. Wäre das okay?


----------



## aliriza (25. Februar 2013)

Klar wäre perfekt  aber nicht 2 Tage vorher Melden wenns geht


----------



## Cleriker (25. Februar 2013)

Wann wollt ihr denn überhaupt hin, also an welchem Tag?


----------



## Steff456 (26. Februar 2013)

Hat einer noch zwei Karten? Wäre echt nett, dieses Jahr gabs irgendwie keinen Newsletter..


----------



## Painkiller (26. Februar 2013)

Das PCGH-Gewinnspiel läuft auch noch 2 Tage. 

Gewinnspiel: PCGH verlost 1.000 Fachbesuchertickets für die CeBIT 2013


----------



## SiQ (26. Februar 2013)

Ich kann noch 4 Personen einladen, bin aber erst morgen daheim


----------



## Steff456 (26. Februar 2013)

Hab schon einen Code gefunden, ich kann noch 3 weitere einladen also wenn einer Lust hat soll er sich melden


----------



## aliriza (2. März 2013)

hab noch 23 Einladungen frei, wer mich und meine Freundin aus der nähe von Dortmund mit nehmen könnte wäre es perfekt


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. März 2013)

Habe die Umfrage mal geschlossen...


----------



## Freakless08 (5. Juni 2013)

Wann ist die Cebit?


----------



## MonKAY (5. Juni 2013)

Die war dieses Jahr im März und wird nächstes Jahr wieder im März sein, aber nächstes Jahr wohl nur für Fachbesucher.


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (7. Juni 2013)

Haben die das Fachbesucherding schon klassifiziert, sprich nur von Unternehmen gesandte können hingehen, oder glaubt ihr, man kann sich einen Presseausweis besorgen um als Fachbesucher durchzugehen?
Und wenn ja, wie?


----------



## MonKAY (7. Juni 2013)

Ich glaube diese Fachbesucher only Sache wird sich im ersten Jahr nicht so sehr bemerkbar machen, da jedes Unternehmen für seinen Stand Freitickets bekommt und diese dann verjubeln kann.
Aber wenn sich die Unternehmen nächstes Jahr nur auf Fachbesucher einstellen und den Rest einfach nicht bedienen wird sich das Problem spätestens 2015 gelöst haben, weil die Messe dann wirklich nur für Fachbesucher interessant wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juni 2013)

Beim bisherigen System waren ohnehin nur 20% der Leute keine "Fachbesucher". Und wenn man sich so umgeguckt hat, dann waren von den 80% "Fachbesuchern" mindestens 60% Leute mit Freikarten. Ich hätte dieses Jahr mit 12 Leuten hingehen können - und das nur mit den Karten, die ungefragt bei mir zu Hause eintrudelten. Hätte ich meine Kontakte genutzt wären sicherlich noch 2-3 Dutzend mehr möglich gewesen.

Es bleibt natürlich abzuwarten, ob die Messe AG nächstes Jahr wieder so verschwenderisch mit Freikarten umgeht, denn bislang war das ja auch eine Maßnahme, um die Besucherzahlen aufzupolieren und die Messe so vermeintlich interessanter für Endkundenunternehmen zu machen.


----------

